# Compass-Morrison Healthcare



## sunnyrayz (Jun 27, 2016)

I had my first phone interview today from a talent recruiter for Compass. The job is for Exec Chef of 250 bed hospital. I hear this is a great company to work for. The hiring process seems to be kind of tedious. Several interviews a 3 HR skills test and written test. Anyone have any experience with this? Any advice? Seems like a nice cushy job and a great opportunity.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Like any large corporation you're going to have to jump through hoops.

I worked for Compass Group many years ago.

Been there. Done that.

The skills test is something that, if you already know your way around the kitchen, you will do fine.

The rest of the tests will leave you frustrated.

There are no correct answers.

There is no rhyme nor reason to the questions and they will be asked 3-4 times but with the wording changed to throw you off.

Those tests evaluate you psychologically so the company doesn't end up hiring some nut case or something. The tests can also show evidence of management abilities, personal beliefs and work ethic.

You can't even study for these tests.

Just go with the flow to the best of your ability. Best of luck


----------



## chefjenn (Mar 11, 2017)

I also applied in Louisville and got through the written chef test and tried out at suburban for Richard LEWIS! I got the job which I was led to believe it was in Louisville but they through money at me, 10k, to move hours away to work for a nasty woman who was rude , belittling, unprofessional, and has gone through a new chef every 6-9 months in her 7 years of employment. Should've seen the red flags! I think Richard LEWIS is a great guy and chef but his underlings like Chef Bethany are some of the rudest and belittling chefs I've ever encountered. She hates women! If you're a male then you've got it made with Bethany! She lost her account at the University of Louisville hospital and somehow got herself promoted to head Bitch in charge even though most of her compass work days aren't spent training new chefs but are mostly spent building her catering brand for her own independent business


----------

